# Bought HSU 10.91



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

Long for a few days 16.91


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Magic, there is already a 'what are you buying' thread, so no need to start a new each time.

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/1730-What-are-you-buying/page441


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

K!

Sorry for any bother, i'm a newbie, :stupid:


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

Sold at 17.30, gain 2%


----------

